# Point me in the right direction



## 982000971 (Sep 16, 2009)

I own two albums that I absolutely love every second of. In my experimentation with the genre I have found nothing that compares (but I know very little of the genre.) You do. So, if you would be so kind, can you make any recommendations based upon the two albums I love?

Carl Orff: Carmina Burana by Håkan Hagegård, Carl Orff, Robert Shaw, Atlanta Symphony Orchestra, and Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus (Audio CD - 1990)

and

Verdi: Requiem & Operatic Choruses by Paul Plishka, Giuseppe Verdi, Robert Shaw, Diane Curry, and Atlanta Symphony Orchestra (Audio CD - 1990)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

982000971 said:


> I own two albums that I absolutely love every second of. In my experimentation with the genre I have found nothing that compares (but I know very little of the genre.) You do. So, if you would be so kind, can you make any recommendations based upon the two albums I love?
> 
> Carl Orff: Carmina Burana by Håkan Hagegård, Carl Orff, Robert Shaw, Atlanta Symphony Orchestra, and Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus (Audio CD - 1990)
> 
> ...


Since you enjoy choral works with orchestral accompaniment you should try the requiems by Brahms, Berlioz, and Faure first, and then work your way to Britten's "War Requiem."


----------



## andruini (Apr 14, 2009)

Stravinsky's Symphony of Psalms.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Walton's "In Honour of the City of London" should fit the bill as well.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Stravinsky's _Oedipus Rex_, which actually influenced Orff...


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

I'd check out Carl Orff's other two works which have the same feel to CB - Der Mond and Die Kluge. Just as good in my opinion, and should be better known.

Or try one or two of Prokofiev's cantatas : Alexander Nevsky & Cantata for the Twentieth Anniversary of the October Revolution.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

& how about some symphonies with soloist singers & choir? Like Beethoven's 9th or Mahler's 8th? Or even Penderecki's recent 8th...


----------



## JAKE WYB (May 28, 2009)

Shostakovich - *The execution of Stepan Razin 
Symphony 13
*Dvorak - *Requiem*
Sibelius - *Kullervo*
Mahler - *Symphony 8*
Prokofiev - *October Cantata*

Janacek - *GLAGOLITIC MASS 
- THE ETERNAL GOSPEL*


----------



## scytheavatar (Aug 27, 2009)

Bach's St Matthew Passion and Mass in B Minor
Mozart's Requiem
Beethoven's Missa Solemnis


----------



## 982000971 (Sep 16, 2009)

thank you everyone. i will be looking into all of your suggestions


----------



## MusicalOffering (Sep 11, 2009)

Bach's St. Matthew Passion?


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

I would suggest The Armed Man, by Karl Jenkins.


----------



## ScriabinMahler (Sep 27, 2009)

Szymanowski's Stabat mater, Litany to the virgin mary and his symphony no3 all beautifully recorded on a EMI CD conducted by Rattle with the CBSO and chorus.


----------



## palJacky (Nov 27, 2010)

prokofiev's 'alexander Nevsky' would be my next step from the orff and verdi.

If it sounds like a 'film score' well there is a reason for that.





the orff you mentioned has been used so often (even made it into the film 'jackass') and the verdi has sold doritos so going in this direction makes sense to me.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

How fun can that user name be to type in?


----------



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)

There are also:
Kodaly's Psalmus Hungaricus and Poulenc's Stabat Mater and Gloria.
I feel they are not a million miles away from Carmina Burana.


----------

